# Lederer Skill 360



## 1andi1 (5. September 2008)

Hallo

Wie schon im Titel erwähn möchte ich wissen, 
mit welchen Rezepte ihr von 360 auf 375
skillt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (5. September 2008)

1andi1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie schon im Titel erwähn möchte ich wissen,
> mit welchen Rezepte ihr von 360 auf 375
> skillt.




Schau dir bei buffed oder sonstwo einfach die Rezeptlisten an.

Du solltest sowieso immer alle Rezepte kaufen die du vom Lehrer kriegst.

360-375 ist bei Lederer wie auch bei jedem anderen herstellenden BEruf halt langwierig und/oder teuer.

Geskillt wird immer mit dem was orange oder gelb ist und am wenigsten kostet bzw. am leichtesten zum organisieren ist.

Mit Ruf bekommst du weitere Rezepte..zum Skillen in dem Bereich eignen sich da am besten die Trommeln, die zudem auch recht nützlich sind.


----------



## noizycat (5. September 2008)

Wenn ich das noch so genau wüsste ... 

Ich empfehle
- Atlas/Atlasloot
- RecipeRadar
als Addons

bzw. einfach mal alle Fraktionshändler abklappern und schauen, was es wo für welchen Ruf gibt. Und ab und an ins AH Schauen ...
Empfehle auf alle Fälle auch Trommeln, da die Mats meist noch im Rahmen sind, und man ziemlich weit kommt damit. ^^

Es gab irgendwo zwischendrin mal ne Phase, wo ich echt heftiges Zeug craften musste, um mal 5 Punkte zu bekommen (Reitgerten ohne Skillpunkt tun schon weh ^^), aber evl. haste das schon überschritten ...

PS: Nicht vergessen: Auf 375 nochmal beim Speziallederer deiner Wahl verbeischauen. ^^


----------



## minosha (8. September 2008)

360-375. Hehehe da bin ich auch. Ich könnte ja leicht einige Dinge herstellen. Habe viele Orange Rezepte die aber alle Urerde. Und als Elementar-Schamane ist es etwas doof die Erdpartikel zu farmen, da die Erdelementare ja gegen Naturzauber Immun sind.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. September 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> 360-375. Hehehe da bin ich auch. Ich könnte ja leicht einige Dinge herstellen. Habe viele Orange Rezepte die aber alle Urerde. Und als Elementar-Schamane ist es etwas doof die Erdpartikel zu farmen, da die Erdelementare ja gegen Naturzauber Immun sind.




Haha..ja blöde Gschicht^^ Erinnert mich an diesen witzigen Erfahrungsbericht.

Urerde ist zumindest auf meinem Realm eh das günstigste Ur-Zeugs....die Steineles gibts ja zu hauf.

1 Urerde kostet so zw. 18-22g, alles andere ca. das doppelte.

Wobei ich nicht versteh warum Urschatten bei mir so teuer ist, in Nagrand kann man das ja ohne Unterbrechung
ganz leicht farmen - immer um den Berg rum^^

Wie gesagt, halt unbedingt nach den Trommeln schauen....die sind relativ günstig herzustellen.


----------



## Naarg (18. September 2008)

1andi1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie schon im Titel erwähn möchte ich wissen,
> mit welchen Rezepte ihr von 360 auf 375
> skillt.


WoWHead kann es dir sagen. Schau dir das rezept an, rechts stehen die Skillzahlen, bei welcher Zahl es welche Farbe für dich hat.

...Oder ich verrate dir aus eigener erfahrung, das du prima mit trommeln skillen kannst. Drücke dich mit Schweren Knotenhautledersets auf 365 hoch (Grün, aber billig wie dreck), dann kaufst du das Rezept für die Trommeln der Schlacht, gehst mit diesem Rezept bis 370, kaufst dir "Trommeln der Furcht" und machst die bis 375. Das ist der günstigste Weg, kann falls du unglück hast aber auch teuer werden, da die rezepte nie einen garantierten Skillpunkt geben. Hatte damit erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StepBack (18. September 2008)

Ab 365 nimmst du das hier : 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29717


----------



## British Bulldog (7. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen im Club,
habe lederer 359 geskillt und werde mich auch an den trommeln orientieren. Außerdem wollte ich mich auf Drachen Lederer Spezialisieren und muß dementsprechend skillen um schicke Sachen herzustellen... und viell. Kohle damit machen.... aber Lederer skillen ist echt langwierig... 


bis denn


----------



## Waldman (7. Oktober 2008)

Geht doch einfach in die Rezeptliste der Lederverarbeitung und dann schaut ihr mal, was es so für Rezepte gibt, die für euren Skill in Frage kommen und prüft, wie ihr an die Rezepte kommt!


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

Grüße

so bis 360/365 die Trommeln vom Rezept der Shatar und für den Rest auf 375 brauchst die Trommeln vom Rezept das es bei der Fraktion der Höhlen der Zeit (Hüter der Zeit? - Fällt grad der korrekte Name nicht wirklich ein).

Man braucht jeweils Respektvoll soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, also einige Instanzenbesuche, falls man es noch nicht ist.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich skill mit reitgreten,da mats ca 125g kosten und man sie dann um wiederum ca 130g verkaufen kann


----------



## Glasbrot (2. November 2008)

ich hab alles mit trommeln und dem grollhuf set gemacht - bissl viel farmen aber zu der Zeit war das grollhufleder günstig im AH^^


----------



## Milivoje (7. November 2008)

na ja, ich habe jetzt auf 355 oder so aufgehört und werde dann schön billig im addon weitermachen. jetzt noch für millionen von mats die letzten 20 punkte zu machen wärer etwas bekloppt.^^


----------



## Wynd (7. November 2008)

auwei, 360 scheint ja die magische grenze zu sein, was? bei mir war s gestern soweit. die (vorerst) letzten 15 punkte sind ja bitter!

denke ich werde mich mit den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über wasser halten. die grollhuf-sachen sind mMn unter alle kanone! wie soll man so viel grollhufleder allein farmen? und kaufen ist gerde denkbar schlecht (20er-stack: 90G).

wie siehts denn aus mit den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? kann man das rezept wirklich bei den sha'tari UND beim unteren viertel kaufen?


----------



## Indya Anetheron (8. November 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, ich habe jetzt auf 355 oder so aufgehört und werde dann schön billig im addon weitermachen. jetzt noch für millionen von mats die letzten 20 punkte zu machen wärer etwas bekloppt.^^


 es scheint wirklich so zu sein. daß ein skill von 350 reicht um mit wotlk weiterzumachen. mit start von bc war das seinerzeit im verhältnis nicht möglich - da gings erst ab 300 mit rezepten los.

aber bei wotlk gibts wohl rezepte bereits ab 350. wahrscheinlich kann man mit den neuen "lederfetzen" bereits die ersten punkte von 350 hochskillen.

...zumindest ist es so bei schneidern und wohl auch bei schhmiedekunst so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß Indya


----------

